

Supreme Court Rules Cops Do Not Need a Warrant to Search Your Home - mc_hammer
http://thefreethoughtproject.com/supreme-court-rules-cops-warrant-search-home/#tLbdkQEh0ihSx6g4.99

======
mc_hammer
submitter here, not sure this is 100% real, buddy is trying to verify it now.

~~~
27182818284
It is real, but from February and it involves situations where like a domestic
dispute where one person who said no is arrested and the remaining says yes,
not every situation

[http://www2.bloomberglaw.com/public/desktop/document/Fernand...](http://www2.bloomberglaw.com/public/desktop/document/Fernandez_v_California_No_127822_2014_BL_49904_US_Feb_25_2014_Cou)

